# 1950s fuse panels



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like block 7. 
Looks like someone tagged a circuit off for a 120 run. Wonder were they got the neutral from?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Must be a Delta High Leg 240/120V
I worked on one last week, oddly also in a machine shop. The high leg was running about 216V to ground/neutral.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> caught this one early this morning during a lighting retro estimate. It's a machine shop, I pointed out phase A and B are heating up.


Looks like maybe C is the high leg. Marked red and three fuses are missing.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Must be a Delta High Leg 240/120V
> I worked on one last week, oddly also in a machine shop. The high leg was running about 216V to ground/neutral.


Could have been originally but it is now a closed delta system network between 5 buildings off a 75kva tri pack set up.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, I've never seen anything even remotely like that. Who made it?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Them things looked like a PITA to wire .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I see a few green 30a fuses.. there must be some #10 wire in there.. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I see a few green 30a fuses.. there must be some #10 wire in there.. :laughing:


It's in a small machine shop in farmingdale (suffolk). It went from a 7 man shop to the owner doing everything himself. I'm sure if he expanded to more guys this will become a problem. Another sign of the times out here.I did see my early morning estimate as a waste of my time but they are all LIPA rebate leads i need to chase.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

india has panels that look just like that, located in there hotels,


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Could have been originally but it is now a closed delta system network between 5 buildings off a 75kva tri pack set up.


 The spaces where only two fuses were used is probably a 230 volt single phase load. Looks they used transformers for small 115 volt loads, as you can't get 115 volts from that setup.
That is nasty, even for the 50's.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

you can still run 240v loads off of the high leg.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> you can still run 240v loads off of the high leg.


There is no high leg on 240 volt closed delta.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> caught this one early this morning during a lighting retro estimate. It's a machine shop, I pointed out phase A and B are heating up.


Can you say "inductive circuit"?  
There may be a neutral in one the side gutters that are still covered by cover


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> There is no high leg on 240 volt closed delta.


The fact that the system is open or closed has nothing to do with the possibility of being a high leg system. You can use a center tapped transformer on either an open or closed delta to get a high leg system.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The fact that the system is open or closed has nothing to do with the possibility of being a high leg system. You can use a center tapped transformer on either an open or closed delta to get a high leg system.


Thats right. Around here, you'll rarely see a closed delta - corner or center tapped grounded. Only on high industrial 3ph loads or mission-critical applications like the sewage pumping station down the road here. Its a waste of money to LIPA. But then again, everything is a waste of money to LIPA - like a properly staffed ED&C office.


----------

